# Small Pink Worms



## briandeeds13 (Jan 17, 2013)

I have some small pink worms on some rocks I got that have little spines on them. after doing some research I think their bristle worms. Are they dangerous to a fowlr tank?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Without corals or inverts the worms are not the end of the world.They are scavengers at best may eat delicate life you want at worst.Whatever size they are now they grow large and can easily get out of control especially if you over feed.Without corals I wouldn't worry but would keep an eye on them and be prepared to remove them if necessary or you choose.
References - Bristle Worm Removal


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Nope, not dangerous at all, within limits. I've got em in my Reef Tank. They clean up excess nutrients left behind. Whatch how much you feed the tank, and you limit how many of those babies you will have.


----------

